

About that slowness on Twitter… - rafaelc
http://www.dustindiaz.com/about-that-slowness-on-twitter/

======
there
i thought maybe it was time to go to sleep because this guy's site looked
blurry and was unreadable to me. after looking at his css, he's doing a text-
shadow on all of the body text. don't do that, people.

~~~
haraball
I totally agree. The last months more and more pages are trying to have a
"unique" look by messing with the fonts. The Readability tool is almost worn
out here because of that.

~~~
cpeterso
For people who may not know, Readability is a (customizable) bookmarklet that
restyles pages (on demand) to a more readable, newspaper-like format:

<http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/>

------
chapel
I was wondering why the new interface got sluggish after a while, I just
figured it was at the expense of loading so much data at once, but even then
it seemed odd. Glad Twitter is active in trying to keep it's interface fast,
though I wonder how much faster it would be with something like Websockets.

------
nopal
Scrolling is still very slow for me until the top section is off of the page.
I'm referring to everything from "What’s happening?" through the Timeline -
Lists tabs.

------
pasbesoin
The meat is in Resig's analysis, linked in this comment:

[http://www.dustindiaz.com/about-that-slowness-on-
twitter/#co...](http://www.dustindiaz.com/about-that-slowness-on-
twitter/#comment-153166)

------
ezalor
If you look at Firefox memory consumption while browsing Twitter, you'll see
the main culprit is, like always, DOM operations (repaint/reflow
particularly). Solution: use Chrom{e|ium}.

~~~
jdub
Twitter, while suffering this bug, was horrifyingly torturous in Chromium,
too.

